# Dekiti Tirsia Siradas Videos



## dekiti (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is a sample of DTS knife drills.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool! I've done it many times when Mr. Tortal Sr. has been here (as he is now, actually).


----------

